
How algorithms rule our working lives - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/sep/01/how-algorithms-rule-our-working-lives
======
matteuan
The title is slightly misleading but the article is very interesting. It does
not blame algorithms and big data themselves, but it points out how the misuse
of these technologies can yield unfair results.

